# Fishing the area around Portofino



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

We will be down there the week of the 10th. Part of our package will be access to kayaks. My 5 year old and I fish here all the time, freshwater, catfish (our main thing), bream, some bass. 
I thought about bringing a couple of my catfish rigs down adn trying to fish on the mornings. Don't care about getting too serious but think it would be fun. 
Any tips? Bait, hooks, anything at all would be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance for helping out a out of stater!


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

Soundside of Portofino is actually saltwater - you can catch redfish, speckled trout, (catfish), maybe some flounder. Pick up a couple of mirrolure topwater plugs and some articficial Gulp! shrimp and jig heads. That and a gold spoon to troll behind the yak's. There are some great grass flats and areas you can kayak to and catch fish.


----------



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks so much. That helps a ton.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, behind portofino is some of the best flats in the area... redfish and specks will be plentiful.


----------



## justvisitng (Jun 2, 2011)

matador1 said:


> We will be down there the week of the 10th. Part of our package will be access to kayaks. My 5 year old and I fish here all the time, freshwater, catfish (our main thing), bream, some bass.
> I thought about bringing a couple of my catfish rigs down adn trying to fish on the mornings. Don't care about getting too serious but think it would be fun.
> Any tips? Bait, hooks, anything at all would be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance for helping out a out of stater!


Matador,
Sounds like we will be staying at the same place 7/3-7/10. We'll be fishing in the surf on the gulf side and taking the yaks out in the sound. I'll post some results before we leave on the 10th. 
If any of you shark fishing guys will be in that area next week and want to get together for an outing let me know. I'll be happy to catch (bringing my cast net) or buy bait if someone can help get us to a spot where we're likely to have some success with 4+ footers.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Justvisiting & Matador, I have a place @ Portofino and will be there the same time also. Topwaters at daylight and Gulp under popping corks once the sun gets up should do the trick for you. Beenalongtime gave a good tip about trolling, works on minnow type floater /divers as well. Good Luck !


----------



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

beenalongtime said:


> Soundside of Portofino is actually saltwater - you can catch redfish, speckled trout, (catfish), maybe some flounder. Pick up a couple of mirrolure topwater plugs and some articficial Gulp! shrimp and jig heads. That and a gold spoon to troll behind the yak's. There are some great grass flats and areas you can kayak to and catch fish.


What size jig heads for the shrimp?


----------



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

lsucole said:


> Justvisiting & Matador, I have a place @ Portofino and will be there the same time also. Topwaters at daylight and Gulp under popping corks once the sun gets up should do the trick for you. Beenalongtime gave a good tip about trolling, works on minnow type floater /divers as well. Good Luck !


Any tips on topwaters, what kind? My son would love that, hadn't thought about it.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mirrodine She-pups and top dog jr's in redhead color, or bone colored super spook jr's. All are walk the dog type baits. A chugbug or other poppers have a lil different action but can still give that wounded baitfish look. If you are using braided line, avoid tangles by using a mono leader attached with a double uni or albright knot. Otherwise, straight mono will work because it floats, unlike flourocarbon line.


----------



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Getting excited!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Ditto timbr8's advise. Chartreuse is another good color option. As he said if you like braid use a mono leader on any top water and fluorocarbon for any sinking lures. Light to med. action 8-10 lb. line will get you a little more distance. Use a short 15-20 shock leader UNLESS there are any spanish mackerel around, then go to 40 or 50. Hope y'all get a bunch !


----------



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks lsucole, looking forward to it. If you are down there the same time, message me. We'll be in building 5.


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh and matador- post pics!


----------



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Will do! Can't wait. Surely with 7 days to fish I can figure it out.


----------

